# Finally ready to stock!!



## hockeyfan9087 (Jun 21, 2017)

After waiting for four weeks for my 60 gallon tank (48" x 12" x 22") to cycle, it has finally happened! Currently I have one yellow lab and one demasoni in the tank. I'm hoping to get four more yellow labs, five red zebras (or some sort of orange color fish) and some more blue fish but not sure what kind. Any suggestions before I go to my local store? Colorful tank is key.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Red zebras crossbreed so I would choose one or the other, but not both in the same tank.

Realize that your tank is cycled for a bioload of only 2 fish so I would not add more than 2 additional fish. Stick with the yellow labs for this purchase.

A month from now if your test results are ammonia = 0 and nitrite = 0 you need a blue fish that looks nothing like the demasoni...no bars. LFS stock is usually very limited. I would try to get Pseudotropheus socolofi or Metriaclima callainos. Add 2 this month and 4 next month if test results remain good.


----------



## hockeyfan9087 (Jun 21, 2017)

Ok. How about of I added two yellow tail acei instead of more demasoni? I really would like to have red, yellow and blue. I also heard that rusties are good?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not add more demasoni at all. Your tank is not big enough for acei. Malawi work better aggression-wise in larger groups, for example one male and four females of each species. There is really not a red mbuna. The red zebras are orange...see the blur in the background of my avatar.

Rusties are good, but they are purple and rust-colored.

Remember to add only two fish at this time, then wait a month before adding more. Best choice at this point is two more yellow labs to try to get closer to 1m:4f of that species.


----------



## hockeyfan9087 (Jun 21, 2017)

After going to my LFS and speaking to the owner who had cichlids for years I ended up getting two more yellow labs (now I have 3 total) and two yellow tail acei. I really like these fish. Unfortunately, one already died.. not sure what happened to him but it looks like he had a big white spot next to his fin so I expect he had some sort of disease already or a bite mark?

Now I have 3 yellow labs, 1 demason and 1 yellow tail acei.

I am leaning towards getting another tank down the road to stock it with demasoni and yellow labs and then having my original tank stocked with yellow labs, yellow tail acei and another species.. having 4/5 of each species. *** been told that's it's good to have a mix.

It's an addiction ...


----------



## hockeyfan9087 (Jun 21, 2017)

So, what's wrong with the below setup exactly?

5 yellow labs
5 acei
1 demasoni

According to AqAdvisor, the stocking level would be at 100%.. Not overstocked.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Your tank isn't big enough for acei like DJ said... Nothing greater than 6 inches in a 48" tank. Other than that it's okay.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

AqAdvisor is not reliable.


----------



## hockeyfan9087 (Jun 21, 2017)

OK, now I have 3 yellow labs, a demasoni, a common pleco and a clown pleco.

What should I stock on a going forward basis ?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Oh man, the LFS tricked you again... Return those plecos and get a bristlenose pleco. Those species are going to get WAYYYYYY too big for your tank. The common pleco will grow over 2 feet long.


----------



## hockeyfan9087 (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm all for getting rid of the common pleco but the gf loves the pleco and if I tried to get rid of it then I think she'd get rid of me lol

Clown pleco only grows to 4" so I think that one will be fine?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Tell her if she loves it so much, to buy you the 500 gallon tank it's going to need once it's full grown lol. The clown pleco on the other hand, yes it will remain small but it's main diet is supposed to be driftwood and driftwood isn't really conducive to keeping 8.2 PH. The bristlenose pleco is a little hardier and better adapted for Africans, but it's still risky.


----------



## hockeyfan9087 (Jun 21, 2017)

I completed a 30% water change last night and parameters are below

PH 7.8
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate between 5-10


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Nothing wrong with that bro, your water parameters are good.


----------



## hockeyfan9087 (Jun 21, 2017)

Just waiting two weeks now to ensure water quality before adding more fish. Looks like I'll be going with the lab/demasoni mix.

5 labs
12 demasoni
Clown pleco


----------



## hockeyfan9087 (Jun 21, 2017)

Would that mix work?

Some people say that the dems will kill off the labs?

Just wondering what would be best fish to stock with the 3 labs and 1 dem as it stands.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The demasoni will not kill off the labs, but they can be a difficult fish to keep. Are you up for the extra work and attention?


----------



## hockeyfan9087 (Jun 21, 2017)

I guess we're back at the original issue..

I have 3 yellow labs and 1 demasoni..

I've read many horror stories that even you add 12+ demasonis then eventually one will start to kill the remainder off. I've also read that people have had success with yellow labs and demasonis.

I don't want to invest big money into demasonis and have them all killed off.

If you were in my position, how would you stock the tank going forward?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would stock half yellow labs and half Cynotilapia sp. hara and just keep the one demasoni.


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 12, 2007)

hockeyfan9087 said:


> Just waiting two weeks now to ensure water quality before adding more fish. Looks like I'll be going with the lab/demasoni mix.
> 
> 5 labs
> 12 demasoni
> Clown pleco


Be prepared to keep buying Demasoni, they are one of the hardest Mbuna to keep unless you are unbelievably lucky and get the perfect mix of fish they will start exterminating each other one by one.


----------



## hockeyfan9087 (Jun 21, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> I would stock half yellow labs and half Cynotilapia sp. hara and just keep the one demasoni.


My LFS sells the "cobue" and "white top" which would be better color/tankmates for the labs/demasoni ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

White top has colorful females...as long as you are going to keep only the one demasoni.


----------



## hockeyfan9087 (Jun 21, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> White top has colorful females...as long as you are going to keep only the one demasoni.


Yes, that's the plan after reading all the negative opinions about keeping demasonis in a community tank. Thanks for all you're help!


----------



## hockeyfan9087 (Jun 21, 2017)

One last question.. I am going on vacation for 12 days. I think the Cichlids can go this amount of time without eating but would it be safer/better to add the white tops before I go or when I come back?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I would wait so you can monitor the new additions. You don't want there to be a mass murder while you're gone and have the water foul.


----------



## hockeyfan9087 (Jun 21, 2017)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> I would wait so you can monitor the new additions. You don't want there to be a mass murder while you're gone and have the water foul.


Makes sense. I will do that. Thanks for your input!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

No problem, hope you enjoy your trip


----------

